

To save money, Washington state builds copters from surplus parts - ilamont
http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2025365049_dnrhelicoptersxml.html

======
kwhitefoot
The numbers don't add up. 5k hours of skilled work must surely add up to at
least 250k USD with overheads, more likely 500k USD. So they are really saying
that it cost 1M USD per helicopter, still a lot better than 10M USD but
stillmisleading. Nonetheless, it's an impressive feat and exceptionally
praiseworthy. Nice to see a government run organization (actually any big
organization) saving money while getting things done.

